# Elmer's Wobble Plate



## gt2ride (Jan 18, 2010)

This is Elmer Verburg's wobble plate #14
This makes 21 engines in my collection. They are posted under Engines from Leavenworth. It is mounted on a pice of hedge wood. Hedge is used for fence post in this part of the contry.


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great job! This engine also caught my eye...It was my 4th engine in my 5-engine collection. I really enjoy the look of Elmer's engines.

Once again great job!

Chris


----------

